# الدهانات



## مالك محسن مختار (2 يوليو 2009)

بالله عليكم يا اخوه اريد كيفية تصنيع الدهانات
ومنين اجيب الخامات
وعلى وجه الخصوص اللاكيه
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
ووففقكم الى ما يحب ويرضى 
انه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## basmala_khaled (2 يوليو 2009)

اخى الكريم معظم الاكيهات تتكون من long alkyd
white spirit 
bentone 
tio2
levelling agent 
driers
antisking agent
بداية يتم اضافة long alkyd مع جزء من الوايت اسبيرت والتقليب لمدة 5 دقائق على الاقل وذلك لان اللونج غالبا عالى اللزوجة ثم يتم اضافة البنتون مباشرة او عملة محلول على حدة والتقليب 20 دقيقة على الاقل
ثم يتم اضافة التيتانيوم والطحن او يتم طحن التيتانيوم مع اللونج على حدة فى مطاحن خاصة ثم يتم اضافة باقى الاضافات 
وشكرا


----------



## أحمد رءوف (2 يوليو 2009)

اخى الكريم يمكنك شراء هناك شركات متخصصة فى بيع خامات البويات مثل chemical partners&Bartimex&tiba وشركات اخرى 
باانسبة للlong alkyd من شركة توشكى او ايجل او الامريكية او Bartimex


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (2 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله من خير النيا ونعيم الاخره
وانا عاجز عن الشكر
واتمنى منكم دوام التواصل فى الله
شكرا
انا اعمل فى مجال الصباغه والتجهيز
وتحت امر الاخوه جميعا فى اى استفسار فى المواد المساعده او الصبغات


----------



## shak69 (3 يوليو 2009)

الاخوان جميعا جزاكم الله خيرامع التوفيق
لدية مشروع لصناعة الاصباغ بانواعها والمعاجين ,, وفقكم الله لعمل الخير والمساعدة في المعرفة , اتمنى ان احصل على تفاصيل دقيقة في الاوزان والقياسات المعمول بها في صناعة الاصباغ والدهانات وخاصتا الاصباغ البلاستيكية وكيفية اجراء هذه الخلطات بالتفصيل وشكرا لكم .


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخت الكريمه المتعاونه م/بسمله
حضرتك ذكرتى الطريقه لكن ما ذكرتى النسب
الله يعطيكى العافيه 
بريد نسب التشغيل
لانى فعلا عاوز ابدأ بمشيئة الله عز وجل
بس تكون معايا داتا كامله
وجزاكى الله خيرا على حسن تعاونك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
وشكرا


----------



## basmala_khaled (5 يوليو 2009)

فى حالة عمل لاكية لامع 100ك
لونج 50%
وايت سبيريت 20% 
antisettling %0.4
dispering agent %0.4
tio2 %25
مجففات كوبالت +زركونيوم+ كالسوم 2% تقريبا 
anti skin 0.3%
levelling agent 0.4% 
لكن النسب تختلف من شركة الى شركة حسب السعر المطلوب والجودة المطلوبة 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس كيميائى مسلم (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
_اريد معرفة فائدة ودور وأهمية كل من المواد الداخلة فى صناعة(alkyd resin)_
_وما هى نسب هذة المواد فى كل نوع من انواع (alkyd resin)?_
شكرا


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
متشكر جدا على اهتمامك 
وجزاكى الله خيرا على حسن تعاونك
وشكرا


----------



## amir (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيكم*

جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد:75::75:


----------



## الأسكندر (11 فبراير 2010)

شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## 12345khaled (12 فبراير 2010)

كيفيه صناعه الدهان المائى(التركيبه)


----------



## 12345khaled (12 فبراير 2010)

*[email protected]*

كيفيه صناعه الدهان المائى(التركيبه)


----------

